# Surround Sound on a shoestring



## darkblackcorner (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey

I'm trying to put together a surround sound system for nothing. Basically I'm just recycling old speakers, and hooking them up.

But here's the tricky part. I need a way of amplifying the separate channels. First I thought a mixer/amp would do it, but that's a bit dumb on account of the _mixing_ part. I can probably get a mixer for cheap/free, so it would be good if there's a way to hack it together. My other concern is how I'd best fit the bass into the system.

So, basically I need an amplifier capable of amplifying a bass, and up to seven separate satellite speakers (so 4/5 channels?)

Thanks


----------



## darkblackcorner (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok, I've revised the plan a bit.

I'll be getting mostly computer speakers anyway, so I reckon I could strip out the amps of these, and power them as a single unit using a computer power supply....

We'll see how it works.


----------



## daz75 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi.

Sounds interesting, :laugh:

The surround system that ive got is just a dvd player that came with the speakers, its a "paific 5.1", it's nothing flash but it does the job. I bought it brand new about 3.5 years ago for £60, im sure on ebay they'd go for next to nothing now.

Daz.


----------

